# X-ray sedation safe?



## sneidem (May 27, 2014)

Our almost 7 year old V Letty has been having some lower back issues. She was having trouble getting off and on our bed after lots of jumping through snowbanks several months back. After a round of Carprofen, she seemed back to normal. However, this past weekend her back seemed to be bugging her again, though this time no issue getting off and on furniture, just seems stiff/sore. Our vet is recommending an x-ray, but sedation will be required because she won't sit still and the vet makes her anxious. They said it's a "reversible" light sedation.

How did your Vizsla do under sedation? Should we be concerned?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I've had some act totally normal, and others have a little bit of a wild eye look to them for the rest of the day. Which is not uncommon. 
I always have bloodwork done, before any sedation. After your vet does xrays, you might want to ask them if a chiropractor might help.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Typically, Propofol is used, short acting, safe. 

Whenever any type of medication is used it's a Risk Vs. Benefit situation. If she's in pain, a radiograph is a good first diagnostic tool (But it's unclear why she'd need sedation). Be aware that the results will not show soft tissue damage or nerve injury, just bone damage. You can ask the vet why s/he believe sedation is necessary, and discuss the following procedures should the results be negative for bone injury.

Their need for exercise carries the danger of injury, and once that happens it takes a long tome to heal, often requiring some intervention.


----------



## freealfin (Jun 8, 2017)

sneidem said:


> Our almost 7 year old V Letty has been having some lower back issues. She was having trouble getting off and on our bed after lots of jumping through snowbanks several months back. After a round of Carprofen, she seemed back to normal. However, this past weekend her back seemed to be bugging her again, though this time no issue getting off and on furniture, just seems stiff/sore. Our vet is recommending an x-ray, but sedation will be required because she won't sit still and the vet makes her anxious. They said it's a "reversible" light sedation.
> 
> How did your Vizsla do under sedation? Should we be concerned?


Not really, years ago Vizslas had some problems with a specif type of sedation It's not used anymore. Just make sure you tell your vet about it. Of course, Mr Murphy is always around. When the diagnosis comes,( unless you trust your vet 100%) take the time to analyse it and if in doubt secure a second or third opinion. Today's vets are as money hungry as doctors.


----------



## sneidem (May 27, 2014)

Thanks everyone for your input! Instead of doing the X-ray we ended up restricting all strenuous activity for 4-5 weeks. This seemed to really help allow whatever was bothering her to heal. She is back to her normal routine, though we are being mindful of this issue while playing and exercising going forward.


----------

